# Rabbitry Setup Ideas



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello all! :wave:

Recently I have been considering remodeling my rabbitry and perhaps even designing a shed rather than using a room in my house like I currently am doing and I would like to know your setups for ideas. I'm trying to find the cheapest route. Also considering doing both as well and setting up a grooming station. As I got long hair pigs as well as buns.

My current setup is stacked plastic bottom cages. Which is one cage stacked on the other it can suitably have three but it's just not stable enough for my liking but with two I run out of room fairly quickly. 

Cages are: 
3.8ft Length 
1.6ft Height 
2ft width 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## majorv (Mar 31, 2014)

I never seriously considered having mine in my house. We have one of my daughter's retired show rabbits in the house, as a pet now. I can't imagine trying to keep the smell and hair under control with 25 rabbits! We only have a backyard so we have ours next to our house and have built a roof over the stackable cages. They're well protected and we included framework where we can hang fans for summer. Under the roof are sheets of insulation to help keep the temperature down when it's hot. Our smaller cages are stacked 3 high and the larger cages are 2 high.


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Apr 2, 2014)

Outside in my country and town isn't a good idea. I've had two of my dogs stolen and nearly lost a four week old bunny too! I hate that I have this massive backyard but can't even use it due to thieves. I feel safer with them indoors as they're also less exposed to calici and myxi. 

It doesn't really smell, cage cleaning on a weekly basis and maybe every two or so weeks long coats have a dry bath and short coats about two months. 

The only issue I've had with them indoors is my cats get fleas often, it's a real pain and they pass it on to the buns but thankfully mite spray treatment kills them. It's awful annoying about the fleas though as I have indoor cats. 

Thank you for the input, I might see what I can get out of your rabbitry design.


----------



## majorv (Apr 2, 2014)

We set up a game camera under the save of our roof and point it towards our driveway...We had problems with our truck tires being stolen. No problems since. You might consider setting up motion based cameras around to try and catch anyone in your yard.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 2, 2014)

If your cats arent on a flea prevention then I would highly recommend starting them on it monthly and calling your local exterminator to spray your yard and treat indoors. Only 5% of the flea infestation is actually on the animal. The other 95% are the larva and eggs that live in the environment (carpet, furniture, etc.)

There are plenty of breeders that have their rabbits in a shed. As long as the ventilation is well thought of and the air is well circulated then it can make a very nice setup. I think the breeders who have a shed do weekly tray cleanings and monthly deep cleanings. Its a big commitment but can be very manageable


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Apr 2, 2014)

They are on Advantage and occasionally Frontline and every couple months they're bathed which my shampoo is flea treatment shampoo for dogs, cats, puppies and kittens and it's good for my guinea pigs too. My dog is on the tablet flea treatment and it's the only one that keeps the fleas gone and kills the fleas on my other pets my jumping on the dog when he's near them. Everyone's about due for their next treatment. I have three cats though and both products are extremely expensive for only three to four satchels. Just over $60! That's why upon occasion I use Frontline but it works less then Advantage. There are other brands that I haven't tried but two of my cats are very allergy prone and I've had bad reactions with flea collars on quite a number of the cats I've had in my life.

I usually do weekly cage cleaning for everyone than fortnightly entire room cleaning and I usually remove all rabbits, cages and ect from the room and usually give the room a good bug spray with the windows closed usually leave that for an hour with the buns in x-pens outside and inside for a few hours with the windows open then to air it all out. I do a thorough sweep and vacuum and scrubs the walls.as they usually have urine all over them from bucks spraying. So having a shed wouldn't be much different from what I've got now.

The fleas are just horrid in the area I live. We have excessive amounts of sand fleas and they're hard to kill.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 3, 2014)

Its usually a much better deal when you buy a box of the advantage or frontline instead of single doses. Bayer offers a buy 6months get 2 free tubes and your vet clinic should offer it. Its offered through the company so I dont think because you are overseas its not offered. It ends up dropping the price per tube about 6 dollars over here. Flea collars dont work for crap at all and shouldnt be used on anything. 

I wanted to post a picture of our setup since that is what you were asking for. Ill try to find pictures of a friends set up that is in a shed. She keeps it super clean! 
I couldnt find any pictures of hers but I googled it for you and it brought up some nice setups
https://www.google.com/search?q=she...ADA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=636#imgdii=_


----------



## HiddlesKenway (May 27, 2014)

I really do like that setup, it's quite nice.


----------

